# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Een nieuw topic met een oud onderwerp

## vruchtje

Hallo,

ik ben een jonge vrouw van 21.
Ik woon al 3 jaar samen met mijn vriend van 27.
Ik heb een probleem wat hier al vaker beschreven staat, toch wou ik graag een topic erover openen.

Al ruime tijd heb ik geen zin in sex. Wel eens, maar vaak niet.
Wij doen het niet vaker dan 1 keer in de week ..
Ik heb geen idee waar het aan kan liggen en ben er zelf best kapot van.
Afgelopen weekend zijn wij daarom ook even een weekend weg geweest in de hoop de sleur er een beetje vanaf te krijgen.
Voor mijn gevoel heeft het wel geholpen en ben ik zelf iets positiever wat betreft intieme momenten.
Nu heb ik gister geprobeerd om het te verleiden, maar hij zei gewoon "nee!".

Ik snap er niets meer van .. eerst moet ik initiatief tonen en seksueel actiever worden en vervolgens wordt ik afgewezen.. :Confused: 

Ik heb hier ook gelezen dat het evt. te maken heeft met het gebruik van anticonceptie. 
Ik ben daarom eind vorig jaar overgestapt op de nuvaring die steeds evenveel hormonen afgeeft ipv in 1 keer heel veel.
Maar heb helaas geen verandering ondervonden.
Misschien helemaal stoppen met de anticonceptie?!

Hopelijk heeft iemand advies voor mij.
Ik ben bang dat onze relatie anders echt ten onder gaat.

----------


## Sefi

Ben je verder wel gezond?
Als je gezondheidsproblemen hebt dan verminderd de zin in sex ook.

----------


## dotito

@Vruchtje

Neem je antidepressiva in want daar kan je libido ook vaak door verminderen?

Natuurlijk kan ik me langs ene kant wel voorstellen dat het misschien gewoon een beetje teveel word voor je vriend.En het moment dat je dan afkomt zegt hij jammer genoeg dan nee.
Maar ik zou dat niet te persoonlijk nemen hoor.Zijn er evt problemen in jullie relatie's of geweest.
Hoop echt dat jullie problemen snel opgelost geraken,maar als de liefde er is moet dat zeker lukken!!
Lees je veel boeken want anders heb ik hier wel een goed boek misschien dat je daar wat uit kunt halen.
SUPERHOTSEX 

van Tracey Cox

Succes Do

----------


## Onassa

Wauw, 1 keer in de week sex, en dat vind jij weinig????
Mijn man zou al blij zijn als ik het zover kon krijgen dat ik 1 keer in de maand "zin" zou hebben.

----------


## vruchtje

Bedankt voor de reacties! :Smile: 

Ik ben helemaal gezond (op wat kilotjes extra erop na, maar daar ben ik mee bezig)
Gebruik geen medicijnen etc.. Ben al wel sinds begin van het jaar constant verkouden. maar het geen zin hebben speelde al even ervoor.

Heb de bal gisteren even opgegooit thuis.
Hij wees mij af om te laten voelen hoe hij zich steeds voelt 
als ik hem afwijs. Geef hem groot gelijk!

Ik denk dat ik ook te onzeker ben misschien over mijn lichaam en ik daarom geen tot weinig zin heb in seks. 
MAAR hoe verbeter ik mijn eigen zelfbeeld?
Hij vertelde dat hij mij hartstikke sexy vind en dat heb ik ook al van meer mensen gehoord  :Embarrassment:  Ik zie dat helaas niet als ik mezelf bekijk. :Frown: 

Ook ben ik zo ontzettend snel afgelijd dat ik tijdens de seks die we dan hebben ook meteen aan het eten voor de volgende dag denk of aan het werk.. Heb dus ook echt nooit rust in mijn hoofd!

----------


## vruchtje

owja .. dat Super Hot sex zal ik even opzoeken .. komt mij wel erg bekend voor  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

> Heb de bal gisteren even opgegooit thuis.
> Hij wees mij af om te laten voelen hoe hij zich steeds voelt 
> als ik hem afwijs. Geef hem groot gelijk!


Meid.....dit méén je toch niet serieus hoop ik he????
Ik vind het een luize streek van je vriend, sorry dat ik het zeg!!
Maar dat getuigt van weinig begrip en mededogen voor jou!
En het feit dat je hem erin gelijk geeft.....ik weet bijna niet wat ik lees!
Ik denk dat het zeker goed voor jou is om wat aan je zelfbeeld te gaan doen.
Als mijn man zoiets tegen mij zou zeggen (en hij heeft met mij misschien gemiddelt een keer in de 2 maanden sex) dan zou ik hem een enkeltje verweggistan geven!
Ik heb het gevoel dat je niet goed voor jezelf op durft te komen, denk dat je een stuk assertiever moet gaan leren worden.
Ga des noods een naar een psycholoog om aan je zelfbeeld te werken.
Meid, echt waar 1 keer in de week sex is zo'n beetje het gemiddelde van de Nederlander, dus waar en bij wie ligt het probleem???
Ik denk bij jou omdat je vriend waarschijnijk vindt dat dat te weinig is, maar dat is NIET weinig, dat is normaal!
Nogmaals....ik wil je niet aanvallen, alles behalve, integendeel zelfs....maar ik schrik echt van jou post.
Is jullie relatie wel in balans???
Zijn jullie wel gelijkwaardig aan elkaar??
Ga eens over zulke zaken nadenken, want ik heb het sterkte gevoel dat daar de valkuil ligt voor jou.
Je hoeft sowieso geen sex te "geven" hoor.....alleen als je dat zelf ook écht wil.
En waarom hamer ik hier zo op zou je denken????
Ik heb met hetzelfde bijltje gehakt, nog een graatje erger misschien want ik werd in mijn eerste relatie stelselmatig gedwongen tot sex om het maar even netjes te zeggen.
Je zult uiteraard nu je vriend verdedigen, deed ik ook heel lang....maar wat hij gedaan heeft(dat afwijzen en zijn reden daarvoor) dat verdient echt de schoonheids prijs niet , maar zo zit hij blijkbaar in elkaar, maar dat jij hem groot gelijk geeft!!!!
Meis.....dat klopt niet.
Ik hoop dat je hier over na wilt denken.
Laat het even rusten, want waarschijnlijk zul je mij nu een naar mens vinden, dus laat het bezinken en ga er later toch nog eens over nadenken.
Echt, ik WAS zoals jij nu bent, dus als ervarings deskundige om het zo maar te noemen wil ik je dit mee geven.

Lieve groet, Diane

----------


## John_Swain

> Wauw, 1 keer in de week sex, en dat vind jij weinig????
> Mijn man zou al blij zijn als ik het zover kon krijgen dat ik 1 keer in de maand "zin" zou hebben.


je haalt de woorden uit me kop...
ik heb al bijna een half jaar geen sex meer gehad.
maar dit wilt nog niet zeggen dat je niet van elkaar houd.

Weet je als je echt van elkaar houd, dan maakt het allemaal niet zoveel uit.

Alleen een kus of lekker met elkaar kroelen in bed kan soms al genoeg zijn.
neuken is niet altijd de bron in een relatie...
daar maken veel mensen een fout in...
de meeste gaan ervan uit dat sex van belang is in een relatie, maar dat is het niet, althans niet het belangrijkste...

----------


## John_Swain

> Meid.....dit méén je toch niet serieus hoop ik he????
> Ik vind het een luize streek van je vriend, sorry dat ik het zeg!!
> Maar dat getuigt van weinig begrip en mededogen voor jou!
> En het feit dat je hem erin gelijk geeft.....ik weet bijna niet wat ik lees!
> Ik denk dat het zeker goed voor jou is om wat aan je zelfbeeld te gaan doen.
> Als mijn man zoiets tegen mij zou zeggen (en hij heeft met mij misschien gemiddelt een keer in de 2 maanden sex) dan zou ik hem een enkeltje verweggistan geven!
> Ik heb het gevoel dat je niet goed voor jezelf op durft te komen, denk dat je een stuk assertiever moet gaan leren worden.
> Ga des noods een naar een psycholoog om aan je zelfbeeld te werken.
> Meid, echt waar 1 keer in de week sex is zo'n beetje het gemiddelde van de Nederlander, dus waar en bij wie ligt het probleem???
> ...


Nee ik denk opzich dat het wel goed is om af en toe de rollen eens om te draaien... zo weet je ook hoe de ander zich voelt...
alleen op deze manier zal mijn vriendin het ook niet leuk vinden.

en nogmaals heh. sex is NIET belangrijk, als je echt veel van elkaar houd.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Vruchtje,

Zoals meerdere hier al zeggen 1x per week seks is echt niet weinig hoor!! In het begin van een relatie komt vaak seks veel vaker voor dan wanneer de relatie al een tijdje stand houdt, vaak wordt het dan wat minder, maar 1x per week is echt nog behoorlijk wat!

Verder ben ik het helemaal met Onassa en John Swain eens!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## daanlas

meid maak je niet zo druk.
als je vriend vind dat je er sexy uit ziet dan zie je er ook sexy uit.
waarschijnlijk loop je ook lands een terrasje en denk je iedereen kijkt me aan. dan zal ik wel lelijk zijn???
nou ik ben ook niet moeders mooiste, vind ik zelf maar ik heb een hele lieve vriend die dat wel vind. het enigste wat je kan doen en tegen je zelf heel vaak zeggen ik ben mooi en ik mag er wezen. als je het het tegen je zelf zegt in de spiegel dan geloof je het straks ook. het zit tussen je oren en wat er nu tussen je oren zit is ik ben niet mooi genoeg/ zie er niet uit, mijn benen zijn te dik enz enz. ga nu eens voor de spiegel staan en begin eerst eens met " meid wat ben je een lekker ding zeg, je mag er best wel wezen en bouw het zo dan verder uit.
het werkt echt ookal lijkt het stom.

succes
en trouwens 1x per week sex is prima toch. mijn vriend zit op zee en die is vaak 4 a 6 wkn weg. nou als ik dan alles ook nog moet inhalen!!! dan kan ik niet eens meer lopen denk.

groetjes danielle
zorg dta je zelf gelukkig bent. dan ben je dat samen ook.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Daanlas,

Heel mooi gesproken  :Smile:  Ben het ook helemaal met je eens, ben zelf ook geen superknap fotomodelletje, maar omdat mn vriend vaak genoeg zegt dat hij me 'sexy' vind, ga je daar gewoon op vertrouwen! 

De meeste mannen houden trouwens ook van wat meer 'vlees' rond de botten  :Wink:  Dat zegt mn vriend zelf ook altijd. Gewoon op vertrouwen hoor meis! En misschien de tip gebruiken die Daanlas gaf voor het zelfvertrouwen?

----------


## vruchtje

bedankt weer voor de reacties!

Ik neem het hem niet kwalijk dat hij mij heeft afgewezen om te laten voelen
hoe het is om afgewezen te worden.
Hij was ook verdrietig dat ik steeds maar niet wou..
Mijn vriend is de laatste die mij tot iets zou dwingen.
Hij wist zelf alleen ook niet hoe hij ermee om moest gaan en dacht het mij zo
even iets duidelijk te kunnen maken wat hij elke keer mee maakt.

1 x in de week seks vind ik zelf ook wel weinig, daar ben ik het dus ook wel eens met mijn vriend.  :Embarrassment: 
Wij zijn allebei nog jong.. willen graag ook nog in de toekomst kinderen en dan nu al 1 x in de week seks?!

Waar het in mijn Topic eigenlijk om ging hoe ik de zin moest krijgen  :Smile:

----------


## daanlas

hallo,

meid ik denk dat alleen jij daar achter komt. 
probeer eens wat. maak er een langere voorspel van.
bouw de spanning op.
dat kan al met een sms je smorgens naar je vriend.
met een lieve tekst. moet hij natuurlijk wel effe mee doen en een smsje terug sturen.
krijg je van hem een lieve tekst terug dan stuur jij weer een leuke tekst en laat je hem zien dat je hem wel lekker vind, enz enz enz
de rest hoef ik niet in te vullen toch?
iok heb ook wel eens periodes dat ik geen sex wil en dan stuurt mijn vriend een lief berichtje waar ik weer op reageer. maar ik zit dan op mijn werk. dan stuurt hij er weer een en dan ik weer. niet te vaak maar wel vaak genoeg. zo bouw je de spanning op en dan begint bij mij ook iets te borrelen. 
misschien helpt het ik weet , bij mij werkt het vaak wel.
succes

----------

